
Adopting 'smart cities' a tough sell - iProject
http://www.sfgate.com/news/texas/article/Adopting-smart-cities-a-tough-sell-4625847.php
======
VandyILL
I think one of the approaches to encourage this is to rethink ideas about
property given our ability to monitor space, time, energy etc. almost
instantly. A basic example of this is real time metering which varies the
price of electricity over the course of a day. A hypothetical is to do a
variable payroll tax adjusted over the course of the day to influence traffic
patterns. In the past we couldn't do things like hourly flexing of a payroll
tax, nor variable energy prices. However, now that we are able to capture so
much more info, we need to think about constructive ways to manipulate those
elements.

I reference property above because this is the area of law thy seems most
similar. Property law is not based on absolute principles. Rather, considering
the circumstances the requirements for things like first possesion or
ownership vary. When deciding these elements the judges look at what facts are
available, then decide which ones are relevant for establishing a a certain
right based on what factors a judge/society wants to promote.

